# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 5 gallon!



## IIIUSION (Jul 19, 2003)

I really like my new tank arrangement. Hope you'll like it too!


----------



## IIIUSION (Jul 19, 2003)

I really like my new tank arrangement. Hope you'll like it too!


----------



## BoBzz (Apr 25, 2003)

I personally really like it!!!
Looks like an Asian RainForest!









*~Looking To Buy Rare West African Fish~*
"Let me be the method to your madness"


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

It looks great!

George

Tank specs in profile


----------

